# Ferrites on HDMI cables important?



## puma99dk| (Jan 5, 2016)

I am looking into buying a HDMI cable at 10meters and wondering if the ferrites is still important now a days when it's a good quality cable that's gold plated?

Like this cable:







Bcs the last few flat designed HDMI's I have had in 10meters has been lacking on video playback with Arcsoft TotalMedia Theatre, Media Player Classic and other players but works fine with Plex in Chrome even going from 50/60hz to 30hz on my tv haven't really helped a lot, so I am just wondering if the ferrites really makes a difference here?


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 5, 2016)

I doubt it unless you have some really really bad RF interference in your area


----------



## Ebo (Jan 5, 2016)

Ive borght that exactly same cable about 2 years ago, just in 5 meters length and there hasent been any foults, at all.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 5, 2016)

Since HDMI is digital the picture should be the exact same no matter what you buy.  If it truly isn't keeping pace, you'd be seeing digital style pixelation errors, not poor picture quality.


----------



## KrachB00Mente (Jan 5, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Since HDMI is digital the picture should be the exact same no matter what you buy.  If it truly isn't keeping pace, you'd be seeing digital style pixelation errors, not poor picture quality.



This is simply not true.

Edit:
I guess i misread you a little bit. Sry


----------



## CounterZeus (Jan 5, 2016)

Gold plated is bogus in the digital world. Either it works or it doesn't. The cheapest €2 cable will provide the same picture quality as a €20 one (quality of the cable itself excluded).

What you need to look out for is standard of the cable and if it's certified or not. A lot DP cables for example are not certified and give troubles with (mostly?) nvidia cards (monitor not waking up etc..).


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 5, 2016)

Lowman316 said:


> This is simply not true.



What part?

It IS a digital picture.  Check it out on wikipedia if you don't buy it.  I've never actually seen it error out to know, but I figure it would be something similar to what you see when an MPEG transport stream is interupted (another digital tech used in cable television).  I could be wrong on that part, but one thing is for sure, it wouldn't look worse, it would just be really really bad and fail to render frames in some fashion.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 5, 2016)

This very same topic came up in conversation last night

i googled "lumps on xbox controller cable" and this short piece explained why they are necessary.

http://gizmodo.com/5871162/what-do-those-mysterious-lumps-on-your-cables-do


----------



## RCoon (Jan 5, 2016)

Lulz. People are putting ferrite chokes on HDMI now?

Ignore the stupendous bollocks cables come with. A $2 HDMI cable that is officially labelled as HDMI compliant will do any job required of it. Any additional nonsense like ferrite, magic rocks or platinum plated ends is simply to sell wolf tickets to morons.

EDIT: The only reason to buy slightly higher quality gauge/shielded cables is if you're running them over a dozen meters.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2016)

CounterZeus said:


> Gold plated is bogus in the digital world. Either it works or it doesn't. The cheapest €2 cable will provide the same picture quality as a €20 one (quality of the cable itself excluded).
> 
> What you need to look out for is standard of the cable and if it's certified or not. A lot DP cables for example are not certified and give troubles with (mostly?) nvidia cards (monitor not waking up etc..).



Using a dp (gpu) to vga(monitor) adapter from startech, i get color banding issues from cold start, (i think issue is the gpu clock signal isnt ready), a reboot fixes the issue. No troubles gaming or benchmarking either


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 5, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Using a dp (gpu) to vga(monitor) adapter from startech, i get color banding issues from cold start, (i think issue is the gpu clock signal isnt ready), a reboot fixes the issue. No troubles gaming or benchmarking either



Well, you'd be using VGA in there which is a an analog tech, plus there is active conversion going on.  A million things are different there tbh.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Well, you'd be using VGA in there which is a an analog tech, plus there is active conversion going on.  A million things are different there tbh.



Yuppers goin from a digital back to analog, the dp adapter doesnt have active power other than off the gpu lol, drivers are probably confused at boot, i will eventually move to 1920x1200, this monitor has been going since 2001


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 5, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Using a dp (gpu) to vga(monitor) adapter from startech, i get color banding issues from cold start, (i think issue is the gpu clock signal isnt ready), a reboot fixes the issue. No troubles gaming or benchmarking either



Have you ever tried a DVI-VGA cable? Should do múch better in my experience. DP has so many options that VGA cannot offer, I am sure the color banding is related to it (possibly something to do with 4:2:0/4:4:4 output switching or the like).

My personal experience, DP is the slowest and most cumbersome of connections in startup. It also counts as a device connector that gets reconnected even when a PC comes out of sleep. The behaviour is entirely different from 'always on' connectors like VGA. I only use it as a DP>DP connection and only if it is needed.


----------



## KrachB00Mente (Jan 5, 2016)

Essentially its a VERY thin line between perfekt picture, bad picture and no picture at all.

http://www.cnet.com/news/still-more-reasons-why-all-hdmi-cable-are-the-same/

http://elinux.org/images/thumb/b/b2/RPi_HDMI_interference.jpg/600px-RPi_HDMI_interference.jpg


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Have you ever tried a DVI-VGA cable? Should do múch better in my experience. DP has so many options that VGA cannot offer, I am sure the color banding is related to it (possibly something to do with 4:2:0/4:4:4 output switching or the like).
> 
> My personal experience, DP is the slowest and most cumbersome of connections in startup. It also counts as a device connector that gets reconnected even when a PC comes out of sleep. The behaviour is entirely different from 'always on' connectors like VGA. I only use it as a DP>DP connection and only if it is needed.




My DVI ports are not DVI-A or DVI-I which have the analog pins, my ports are DVI-D


Also I dont use HDMI because certain model tvs produced foreign voltage that would wreak havock on UVerse or comcast equipment (X Uverse Tech).


----------



## cdawall (Jan 5, 2016)

I have cheap $1.40 chinese low bin bulk package HDMI cables. There is no loss in quality, be my guest and buy high end stuff, but I would love to see if anyone could tell the difference.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 5, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I have cheap $1.40 chinese low bin bulk package HDMI cables. There is no loss in quality, be my guest and buy high end stuff, but I would love to see if anyone could tell the difference.


Amazon branded cables are better than monster cables lol


----------



## hat (Jan 6, 2016)

The only cables that matter are standard speed cables, or high speed cables (good for 1080p and beyond). This comes straight from hdmi.org. Anything else and you're paying for marketing hogwash.

It may be worth nothing that there exists some HDMI cables with a chip in them, which enables you to run HDMI over really long distances. There's a bunch of articles about this at cnet, too.


----------

